# Space Wolves army so far (For Tawa)



## Tommie Soule (Jan 12, 2013)

At Golem Painting Studio we have decided to paint 250pts of 40k a month and play at least a game a month with them and document our journey through the 41st millennium
First up the razorback with a new style of painting from me!











Here is the other side of the transport










Here is the wolf priest


















I got more of my Grey Hunters done
I also added in some old ones I had knocking about. one more to do then thiat will be half of my second months 250pt pledge done!










And now the Wolf Scouts are done it means i have hit the 500pts target










For my next 250pts i did 10 sky claws so my wolf priest has a pack to lead.
And two more grey hunters with different special wpns to add more coice to my troops gear










































Bit of a kit bash jobbie just for fun.


















Here's the rest of what will be a five man unit led by a wolf guard
Long fangs next 










Here's the rest of what will be a five man unit led by a wolf guard
Long fangs next 










Here are ze long fangs




















And there you have the army so far!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Lovely stuff there Tommie! :so_happy:

Quick modelling question on the Razorback.... Is that the turret from the LR Crusader?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Great choice of palette and a crisp technique.

I am not a fan of battle damage; however it is technically skilled.


----------



## Tommie Soule (Jan 12, 2013)

The turret is the razorback one with landspeeder ass cans added


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Tommie Soule said:


> The turret is the razorback one with landspeeder ass cans added


Bargain! Thank ye very glad :so_happy:


----------



## Tommie Soule (Jan 12, 2013)

I could not help but shelve the space elves and pic up the space wolves!
these puppies were actually 90% painted by my lady, Kelly, I just finished them off after teaching her how to do the fur


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Tommie Soule said:


> I could not help but shelve the space elves and pic up the space wolves!
> these puppies were actually 90% painted by my lady, Kelly, I just finished them off after teaching her how to do the fur


Nice doggies! :so_happy:


----------



## Tommie Soule (Jan 12, 2013)

I started a wolf guard unit a while ago but he was just a power armored fellow with a power fist to lead my razorback squad. here is the second of my wolf guard unit! More to come


----------



## Tommie Soule (Jan 12, 2013)

The assault cannon.

I think i will go back and shade all these Terminators a little deeper and sharper tho


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Bloody stunning work!


----------



## Tommie Soule (Jan 12, 2013)

Ta!

My arjac Rockface


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice work yet again, Tommie! :so_happy:


----------



## Tommie Soule (Jan 12, 2013)

Here we go. Another 5 wolf guard and a battle leader


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Stunning work on those guys, nice little conversions as well and of course a stunning paint job.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Great work as ever Tommie! :good:


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

really nice...the blue is a nice change up from the norm..


----------



## Tommie Soule (Jan 12, 2013)

ok. Next on my Space wolf army list is a unit o bikes a Landraider and this guy below!
Can you tell what it is yet?


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Tommie Soule said:


> Can you tell what it is yet?


A very angry Captain....?


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

That looks like Ragnar Blackmane to me.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

I second that,I call Ragnar Blackman.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Amazing stuff, bud! Really well done. The only fault I can come up with is that the armor looks purple to me, though that could just be my eyes.


----------



## Tommie Soule (Jan 12, 2013)

Greens done.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Noice! :good:


----------



## Tommie Soule (Jan 12, 2013)

Dry fitting the banners to see if they work.
They work.
Now I need to find the banner tops


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

I think there are some nifty ones in the SW box  Or are you after something a bit different?


----------



## Tommie Soule (Jan 12, 2013)

I want the original wolf head banner top sir.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Aah, fair play


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Very impressive conversion.



Tommie Soule said:


> I want the original wolf head banner top sir.


If you make a press mold of the wolf head on the chain sword it would do the job. The other banner top was a crux terminatus, and there are ones small enough in many SM kits.


----------



## Tommie Soule (Jan 12, 2013)

Here's the nearly sculpted dude. i just need the last banner top


----------

